# [SOLVED] OC Genie II (Safe to use?)



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't normally do OCing, but the Mobo comes with this Feature of 1 sec Overclocking. Standard question is it safe?

CPU temps at 45-46C


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: OC Genie II (Safe to use?)*

OC'ing should only be done through the Bios. OC'ing is pretty pointless with new CPU's and what would be the point of a 1 second OC?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

He means it overclocks in one second instead of taking hours to find a stable one


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: OC Genie II (Safe to use?)*



darcinator said:


> He means it overclocks in one second instead of taking hours to find a stable one


Understood but the fact remains


Tyree said:


> OC'ing should only be done through the Bios. OC'ing is pretty pointless with new CPU's


And, OC'ing demands top quality components, aftermarket cooling and it voids warranties.


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OC Genie II (Safe to use?)*

Well, I plan to get a better cooling system but I have a AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2Ghz

and the Power Supply is 620W Seasonic M12II

1) Good Cooling system ( for the CPU)
2) Good Quality PSU ( Which I have)
3) CPU that supports going outside the boundaries of the stock speeds

I believe those are the 3 major ones in OCing. Not doing it anytime soon, but in the future I wanna give it ago.

( My CPU is out of Warranty though lol), the only piece in my computer that isn't "new" XD it is 3 years old.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: OC Genie II (Safe to use?)*

Software can cause problems or overclocks the cpu to a pointless overclock i.e only a few MHz faster.

You either overclock as much as possible or you do not and you should always manually overclock through the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: OC Genie II (Safe to use?)*



Tyree said:


> OC'ing is pretty pointless with new CPU's


Any benefits of OC'ing a 3.2GHz CPU would only be seen in benchmarks.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: OC Genie II (Safe to use?)*



greenbrucelee said:


> Software can cause problems or overclocks the cpu to a pointless overclock i.e only a few MHz faster.
> 
> You either overclock as much as possible or you do not and you should always manually overclock through the BIOS.


 
Actually OCGenie (MSI) OC's too high usually. Use the bios.


----------

